# Most common network problems?



## Novice2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

What are the most common network problems and what are the solutions?


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 10, 2009)

It would be easier for you to google it and get your answers that.  We won't spend all day telling you the hundreds of issues you could have and the solutions.


----------



## Novice2000 (Aug 10, 2009)

johnb35 said:


> It would be easier for you to google it and get your answers that.  We won't spend all day telling you the hundreds of issues you could have and the solutions.



I just want the top 5 or 10 most common, not a list of every single one in existance.


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 10, 2009)

Still.... you are asking for someone to almost write a book about the first 5 to 10 top issues.


----------



## Novice2000 (Aug 10, 2009)

johnb35 said:


> Still.... you are asking for someone to almost write a book about the first 5 to 10 top issues.



5 sentences isn't exactly a book.  If you don't want to answer the question, then you don't have to write in this thread.


----------



## 88Jonsson (Aug 10, 2009)

I think this is what your looking for.

http://www.jidaw.com/itsolutions2.html


----------



## smellsorange (Aug 10, 2009)

most common network problems

cable goes bad

network card goes bad

user sets up network wrong



not specifically in that order.


----------

